# Femoral Arterial Line Placement



## Trendale

Hello,
Can someone tell me what code I should use for Femoral Line Placement? I was not sure if I should use 36245 or another code. Thanks!


----------



## jdrueppel

Letisha,

The codes for arterial line placement are 36620 or 36625 depending on the technique used.

36620 Arterial catheterization or cannulation for sampling, monitoring or transfusion; percutaneous
OR
36625 Arterial catheterization or cannulation for sampling, monitoring or transfusion; cutdown

Julie, CPC


----------



## Trendale

*Reply*

Thank so much!


----------

